

Passive smoking – another of the Nanny State's big lies - duncan_bayne
http://blogs.telegraph.co.uk/news/jamesdelingpole/100251229/passive-smoking-another-of-the-nanny-states-big-lies/

======
SCAQTony
Science is about a preponderance of evidence and I will take this single
specious report and raise you two more credible Cancer Societies that
contradicts said report:

American Cancer Society reference:
[http://www.cancer.org/cancer/cancercauses/tobaccocancer/seco...](http://www.cancer.org/cancer/cancercauses/tobaccocancer/secondhand-
smoke)

Center for Disease Control reference:
[http://www.cdc.gov/tobacco/data_statistics/fact_sheets/secon...](http://www.cdc.gov/tobacco/data_statistics/fact_sheets/secondhand_smoke/health_effects/)

~~~
duncan_bayne
Multiple reports, actually, spanning decades.

~~~
SCAQTony
Thank you

~~~
duncan_bayne
I meant, cited in the article I posted.

------
ArtDev
[http://no-smoke.org/document.php?id=333](http://no-
smoke.org/document.php?id=333)

------
ArtDev
bullshit.

~~~
duncan_bayne
ACI and WHO says not.

